# Comandos AT para telefono LG gb102



## pepechip (Ago 6, 2010)

Hola 
Estoy conectando el telefono LG modelo GB102 al Hyperterminar, pero no consigo encontrar los comandos para dicho telefono.
Los unicos comandos que he probado que funcionan son:
envio:AT
recibo:OK

envio:AT%SWV
recibo:GB102FL-01-V10c-214-07-MAY-11-2009+1 

envio:AT%IMEI
recibo:LOS 17 NUMEROS DEL IMEI

He probado los comandos de los NOKIA, pero no funcionan con el LG. 
En GOOGLE he buscado incluso en paginas en ingles, pero no encuentro ninguna informacion.

Por cierto el hyperterminal lo tengo configurado a una velocidad de 115200 Bits

Un saludo


----------

